# Where to get a focusing screen



## LarryMartin830 (Mar 10, 2009)

well i have a scrach on my focusing screen on my D40 i was wondering is there a place i can buy a new one..i already know how to change it and i don't want a 180 split screen like katyz eye how ever you spell it i just want the kind it comes with the cam...


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Mar 10, 2009)

n/m found a site
Nikon D70/ D70s/ D40/ D50 Focusing Screen. Nikon Part#: 1G950-116 - 1G950-116

if anyone needed one

came to $30 shipped....


----------



## Garbz (Mar 10, 2009)

Is it too late to talk you out of it? My camera has had a huge scratch in the screen for a good half a year now and it hasn't affected it's functionality a bit. The $30 could go to replacing that horridly cheap UV filter of yours


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Mar 10, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Is it too late to talk you out of it? My camera has had a huge scratch in the screen for a good half a year now and it hasn't affected it's functionality a bit. The $30 could go to replacing that horridly cheap UV filter of yours


i got the UV filter for free...it came with my 50mm lol....i can't stand that scrach it really really bothers me...so i orderd one..i prob will never use the UV filter anyways...


----------

